# Weight



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George weighs just under 3kg is this small?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you worrying again?! 

No idea! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jayne .. I think Oakley was about 3kg when he first came to us, I will check my records.... He is now 10.5kg and a very healthy cockapoo... 

GG will grow so fast ...


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Are you worrying again?!
> 
> No idea! xx


no lol was wondering


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hadn't occurred to me to weigh Izzy, I don't even have any scales! Mind you, she doesn't look what you'd call undernourished - fat little bundle of fluff that she is!
If he's eating Jayne, I'm sure he's fine, will you be at the vets for 2nd jags soon anyway?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Posts crossed! Glad you're not worrying!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah he's at vets tomorrow, defo not worried, he is eating, drinking and pooing well lol


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

George is not small compared to my 2. 
Poppy was 2.25kg and now at 23 months she is 10.2kg. 
Rosie was 2.00kg and now at 14 weeks 3.2kg.
I pop into the Vets to have them weighed, its just a short walk from us and it gets them used to going there. I had them weighed yesterday.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

when we picked up Lady she was about 6 pounds at 12 weeks old she is now 10 months and is 14 pounds


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy was just under 3kg at her 10 week jab, shes 15 weeks and is around 5kg now x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> when we picked up Lady she was about 6 pounds at 12 weeks old she is now 10 months and is 14 pounds


How tall is she, Amanda?


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Just weighed Daisy and she is only 1.8kg - dinky little thing! On the other hand, thought I'd weigh Poppy as well, who is now a whopping 8.9kg. Will have to watch she doesn't sit on Daisy....


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Michelle, how's Daisy settling in? Have been thinking of you


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexters 2.9kg at 13 weeks so little george is a brilliant weight (his mum was small though so maybe hes going to be on the smaller side)!!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George was 2.88kg at vets yesterday


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah how sweet, its like kids you can't even remember them ever being that tiny EVER!!!!! Weller was the biggest in his litter and was about the same weight at that age. He was weighed at vet on Mon and is now 12 kg and I still think he looks small


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow - there's a big difference between George and Daisy then.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Wow - there's a big difference between George and Daisy then.


George and Daisy's other brother and sister were smaller as well, just think George is greedy lol


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

sounds like George is doing well. Betty weighed 1.4kg at her first vets trip and fully grown and aged 15 months now she is 5kg and even after being spayed her weight doesn't seem to change. x


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Had Tilly weighed at vets last week for more front line, she is 10mth & 9.9kg.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I've just had Izzy weighed - she's 3.3kg!


----------

